# rotors for a 3.5V6 2002 Altima



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm a new member and need some help with choosing new rotors for my 02 Altima V6. 
I've seen lots of sellers on ebay selling fancy cross drilled/slotted rotors for my car but does anyone have any idea about their quality. Naturally, I don't want to take a risk with rotors 'manufacured' in some back shop. Does anyone have any experience with such rotors?
I know that Brembo (trusted name) produce only front plain replacement rotors to OEM specifications. I could go with these for the front - but what about the back?
Living in Michigan, I need to make sure the rust protection is good (OEM's lasted 40K miles). Does anyone have experience with the various rust protection methods and how long they last?
Also should I stick with plain rotors or go with cross drilled and slotted ones? or just cross drilled?
Thanks


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you have the money, i would go with some from Stillen. These guys know what they are doing. Here, take a look:

*http://www.mossyperformance.com/model/struct.php?page=8&cat_id=34&model_id=48*

You could get both pairs (front and back) for under 400.00 bucks.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice...but...Ouch... can't afford that sort of money. I'm looking for OEM replacements for around $250 max.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, i know. I am saving for those exact pair you just looked at. There may be other ones cheaper, somewhere else. Look and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

Many different rotors types and makes available on ebay....but I don't know what the quality is like of any of these ... any ideas ?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

go with a pair you can buy that are brand new. I wouldnt trust ebay for rotors.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

mssurrey said:


> Nice...but...Ouch... can't afford that sort of money. I'm looking for OEM replacements for around $250 max.


If you're looking for good quality OE replacements, you're looking at around $80 per from NAPA. Places like Rock Auto will give you slightly better prices for the same top-notch quality though.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good call Reverm. I dont know if you have heard of raybestos, but they make really good OE parts. I used there brakes pads before. They have a good warranty.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

skootz
I hear you about ebay but with offers of about $150 for FOUR rotors, its hard to not consider them.

Reverm
thanks for the info.. RockAuto seem to have rotors for about $40-50 each. Not bad. I've heard that a discount brake chain near me sells Raybestos but I don't know what the quality is like...any ideas and I think Firestone sell Wagner. Again...any ideas?

What about rust protection?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Raybestos and Wagner are "okay" replacements.. I would compare them to OEM quality.
Brembo is usually much higher quality than OEM... and if the Altima brakes are anything like the Maximas, you need the highest quality you can get.. If you can't spring for Brembo (FYI, Stillen's $400 rotors are simply Brembo rotors that Stillen slots/drills, then zinc plates and repackages as stillen sport rotors. been there, done that. won't do it again), then I would say go for the Raybestos or Wagner. both are comparable quality and decent. (They are both OEMs for many US carmarkers)

for rust protection, it's only a costmetic thing... personally I would use a high quality high-temp paint, or have the hubs powdercoated. black or silver both work well and last a long time if you do the prep work right on the rotors. If you want paint that will last, use some VHT caliper paint or something like that.. the stuff is designed for high temps and goes on thick and lasts a looong time. much better than a $3 spray can of cheap paint.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah i hear you too Matt, but his price range is around $250.00.

If thats the case, i guess he could go for those four for around $150.00. You may need to get them turned before installation though. Id recommend new pads and turn the rotors, then install.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

Matt,
Thanks for that ... 

Brembo's are only available for the fronts - which I've now ordered.
So that just leaves the backs...???


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

do the rears need replaced, or are you just doing it for grins?
the rears hardly ever wear out or warp, unless you run the pads down to metal.. the OEM should last a loooooong time.

If you do need to replace the rears, the raybestos or wagner should be fine. again, they don't get much wear or heat so they shouldn't have much of a problem.

As for turning them before install, that's a no-no when using good rotors. cheap junk bin rotors often need turned, but the higher quality rotors are machined on million-dollar machines to better tolerances than most brake lathes can even think about producing. Especially if you're going with brembo.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

Matt,
Unfortunately, here in the great (snow) state of Michigan, rust is a BIG problem. All 4 rotors are shot after 40K miles!

Thats why I need to replace all of them. I would go with Brembos all round except they don't make rears yet - I know I asked them! May be months away yet and my car won't alst much longer with rusty rotors! Already the surface of the rears are half gone.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that's some freaky ish... I've never heard of rotors disintegrating like that.
buy some carbon fiber ones! they'll never rust! 

The raybestos or wagner rotors will be fine for you.


----------



## mssurrey (Oct 28, 2005)

Funny thing is that its common up here!

I've just had to replaced the rotors on our (lease) Honda truck after 40K miles ! Seems that if you get 40K out of rotors on any car, you're doing good in Michigan !!!


----------

